# HIVES! HELP!



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2009)

Help!  I have hives, what do I do? I took Benadryl & smeared myself w/ calamine. We were 1/2 way to Ft Worth when they popped up & I did not get ben & cal untill we returned home...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2009)

I found this: Hives treatment by using cornstarch
To stop the itching get 1/2 a tub filled with warm water, add 1/2 cup cornstarch and 1/2 cup baking soda. Soaking yourself at least once a day can make a lot of difference.


I also found this: Hives treatment by using herbal tea
Calming our nerves is one of the important things to do, as stress makes the matter worse. Drinking peppermint or passionflower tea is very good. You can also try chamomile, valerian and catnip which also soothe your nerves.

No way in heck a cup of tea will make it all better...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 18, 2009)

Any idea what caused them? Other then anti itch cream and taking the benadryl (or other antihistamine like zyrtec if benadryl makes you go into a coma like it does to me), trying to find and eliminate the cause is a good way to go. If they persist, definitely see a doctor!

Aveeno makes some amazing anti itch cream that I can't remember the name of. But when I got poison ivy on my right hand and between my fingers, it saved me from wanting to take my skin off with a potato peeler!

http://www.aveeno.com/productDetail.do?prodid=3690

^ That was the product


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG Tabitha - how awful!  Benedryl has an allergy cream that works really well....I keep it on hand because I have "that" kind of skin....

Do you know what caused it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

If they are getting worse , go to a Dr. or ER .I had them acutely for 6 weeks, I tried home remedies for days (should have gone to Dr. ) when I finally went to the ER I needed iv steroids . 

I don't mean to scare you but  hives are your body telling you that you are having an allergic reaction to something. Mine was a severe reaction to a preservative used in a injection that I had to have for work.

Cold water worked best for me ,while I was in it, I had them all over head to toe.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2009)

> 6 weeks


Oh no!

They are not as bad this morning. naive me, I thought I would wake up & they would be gone. I have only had them 1x before & that was 1976. I have no idea why I had them then or now.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I know what caused the hives. I was testing 2 new fragrances yesterday. I put a dab on the cuff of my sweater one on either arm. I like to see how long the scent lasts on fabric. Well, it soaked through & began to itch my inner wrist. I washed it off but I bet it had already entered my blood stream.

What an IDIOT I am. _Do not apply directly to the skin_!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that they are not worse .


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Tabitha - how awful!  Did the scents at least smell good?  I would never have thought of putting a scent on cloth.  I sure hope you're feeling better soon and Kitn is right you should maybe think about seeing a doctor....


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2009)

I am not at the DR stage yet. Today I don't have as many welps as I did last night. Funniest things is they come up in areas & itch like crazy as they appear, then over about 6-ish hours they settle down but then come up in other areas. They cycle :shock: . This evening they were on my chin, in my ears & onmy eyelids as well as about 30% of the rest of my body. I have no idea where they will be when I wake up :? .


----------



## starduster (Mar 20, 2009)

*Hope you are better*

My sympathies of the mostest. Every so often it happens to me so I feel for you.
Last time I went to the Doctors and I think she prescribed some strong intihistamen, gave me some cortisone cream ,punched my belly for a biopsy ,then stripped my pockets and wallet of everything she could grab. :roll: 
I only asked for the cortisone.
The biopsy proved zip. :wink: 

Although she did make sense about this.She asked if I was under stress, I said I less stressed than I have ever been as my life is sorting out well. Then she asked about when I first had it. She then suggested it is coming out again as my level of stress winds back down and it hits the levels that it first kicked in.
Get better fast


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2009)

hope your feeling better hun...

not to make you all feel paranoid, but if it ever swells up and starts to ache or even if it only swells get checked out... may be MRSA virus which is HORRIBLE... my whole fam has had it a few times (mostly my lil bros...)



scary stuff but long story short you can die from it... so be cautious


----------



## starduster (Mar 20, 2009)

*what is that?*



			
				IanT said:
			
		

> hope your feeling better hun...
> 
> not to make you all feel paranoid, but if it ever swells up and starts to ache or even if it only swells get checked out... may be MRSA virus which is HORRIBLE... my whole fam has had it a few times (mostly my lil bros...)
> 
> ...



OMG What is that Ian ??? :shock:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 22, 2009)

It is Methicillin resistant Staphylococcus aureus.

S. aureus is actually a bacterium that is part of the natural flora of the nose for about 1/3 of the population. When displaced to a wound, it can cause a rather bad infection, especially because there is a virulent variety that is resistant to many first defense antibiotics. What is scary is the fact that most MRSA infections are nosocomial....that is, they occur while someone is staying in the hospital (because of illness, surgery, etc.). Means that some doc, nurse, whoever, did NOT perform proper hand hygiene, which is unacceptable.

Heard about it constantly in microbiology class.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, they came back 1 more time, Friday night. By saturday I just felt sunbirned from head to toe & my feet & hands were swollen. Anyone ever walk on feeet that were sunburned on the bottom? And swollen? By Saturday night they were gone for good.


----------



## Deda (Mar 22, 2009)

Very happy to hear that, Tabitha.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 22, 2009)

Whew Tabitha - I'm glad they're gone - they are so uncomfortable and they can be quite serious!


----------



## Prettyface (Nov 15, 2009)

*Hives... help!*

I have hives everyday for 9 1/2 years I have tried everything.  The Dr called the chronic idopathic  hives.  I would like to try a salve with essential oils and I wondering if anyone had some kind of recipe for one.


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Hives... help!*



			
				Prettyface said:
			
		

> The Dr called the chronic idopathic  hives.



Not sure if they explained that to you, but all that really means is what you know already... youve got hives that are chronic (dont go away) and theyve got no idea what causes it (idiopathic)...

lol got to love med terminology


----------



## carebear (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry I wish I did.  Did you try stress reduction techniques?  Apparently histamines are released when you are under stress and can cause hives.  but I'm sure your doc has been through that with you.

So maybe some relaxation EOs - tho I'm no aromatherapy expert so I'd not give specific advice!


----------



## IanT (Nov 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Sorry I wish I did.  Did you try stress reduction techniques?  Apparently histamines are released when you are under stress and can cause hives.  but I'm sure your doc has been through that with you.
> 
> So maybe some relaxation EOs - tho I'm no aromatherapy expert so I'd not give specific advice!



Lavander...Orange Sweet (I think)

Im no expert either but those are the two i use


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 15, 2009)

:roll: I get them as a reaction to certain types of antibiotics. 
Seems like most people who have chronic hyves don't know what's the cause; could be anything from pets to cold to chocolate...


----------



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Hives... help!*



			
				Prettyface said:
			
		

> I have hives everyday for 9 1/2 years I have tried everything.  The Dr called the chronic idopathic  hives.  I would like to try a salve with essential oils and I wondering if anyone had some kind of recipe for one.



Wow :shock: that is a long time to have hives... You must have seen an awful lot of doctors and specialists over that time!?!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goat!!!  I HATE hives, I get it from a particular tree when they first start to bloom.
 I usually take an antihistamine, one night I got it so bad, none of the chemists were open and the only thing we had on hand was Aloeguard we use on thew horses for their sore muscle massages, I was so desperite we smeard the stuff over my whole body, worked great too but I stank in a kind of nice way lol.


----------

